# Bad Gut Lecture in Toronto on November 13, 2004



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

The Bad Gut Lectures in TorontoIrritable Bowel Syndrome: Steps to Living Better with a Bad GutDay & Time: Saturday November 13, 200410:00 a.m. till Noon Location: Cineplex OdeonSquare One Shopping Centre100 City Centre DriveMississauga, Ontario Seating is limited, so please register in advance by calling toll-free 1-866-600-4875At least six million Canadians, about 70% of them women, suffer daily with the ABCDï¿½s of Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Abdominal pain, Bloating or gas, Constipation, and/or Diarrhea.If youï¿½re affected by IBS and are looking for ways to manage these debilitating symptoms, then join us for a Free Public Information Forum. Following the lectures, there will be a question and answer period with the speakers and other resource professionals.Speakers: Dr. James Gray, GastroenterologistVancouver General Hospital,Clinical Associate Professor, University of British ColumbiaDr. Lawrence Cohen, GastroenterologistSunnybrook and Womenï¿½s College Health Sciences Centre,Associate Professor of Medicine, University of Toronto Gail Attara, Executive DirectorCanadian Society of Intestinal Research


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

I wish or I should say I hope one day they will have something like this in NJ USA. Sounds really interesting and informative.


----------

